# Hilfe



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (20. Nov 2021)

Vergleiche die Methoden istFrage und istFrageKompakt. Worin unterscheiden sie sich? Was passiert, wenn Du der Methode istFrage den leeren String als aktuellen Parameter übergibst, also istFrage(””)? Implementiere eine Lösung, die dies sinnvoll behandelt.

class TextAnalyse
{
    /**
     * Ermittelt, ob es sich bei dem uebergebenen Text um eine Frage
     * handelt. Eine Frage erkennt man am abschliessenden Fragezeichen.
     * 
     * @param text der zu analysierende Text
     * @Return true, wenn es sich um eine Frage handelt, false sonst
     */
    public boolean istFrage(String text)
    {
        int anzahlZeichen = text.length();

        int letztePosition = anzahlZeichen - 1;

        char letztesZeichen = text.charAt(letztePosition);

        boolean endetAufFragezeichen = (letztesZeichen == '?');

        return endetAufFragezeichen;
    }

    /**
     * Ermittelt, ob es sich bei dem uebergebenen Text um eine Frage
     * handelt. Eine Frage erkennt man am abschliessenden Fragezeichen.
     * 
     * @param text der zu analysierende Text
     * @Return true, wenn es sich um eine Frage handelt, false sonst
     */
    public boolean istFrageKompakt(String text)
    {
        return text.charAt(text.length() - 1) == '?';
    }
}


----------



## Oneixee5 (20. Nov 2021)

Wo ist dein Problem? Was hast du schon versucht?


----------



## kneitzel (20. Nov 2021)

Sorry, aber so funktioniert das nicht! Wir sind nicht das "Wir machen Deine Hausaufgaben" Forum, bei denen man einfach seine Aufgaben einkippt und dann die Lösungen von uns erarbeitet werden für Dich.

Wir sind gerne bereit, bei Verständnisproblemen zu helfen. Aber da ist immer das Ziel, dass DU lernst. Under Ziel ist nicht, dass Deine Aufgabe erledigt wird, sondern eben, dass Du fehlendes Wissen erwirbst.

Und gerade diese Aufgabe ist nun wirklich einfach durchzugehen:
- Die beiden Methoden kannst Du doch einfach vergleichen. Was unterscheidet diese?
- Dann kannst Du damit rumspielen. Gerade die Frage mit dem leeren String kannst Du einfach ausprobieren! Was passiert, wenn Du es so aufrufst?


----------



## White_Fox (20. Nov 2021)

Meine Güte...kippt einfach die Aufgabe ohne alles ins Forum, und macht sich noch nichtmal die Mühe Codetags zu gebrauchen (sowas sollte man meines Erachtens eigentlich kennen, wenn man Informatik - auch Bindestrichinformatik - studiert).

War er wenigstens so fleißig und hat das abgetippt (um überhaupt irgendwas als Eigenleistung zu erkennen), oder hat er die Aufgabe aus einer PDF kopiert?


----------



## kneitzel (20. Nov 2021)

Das ist halt das gleiche Schema wie bei der ersten Frage. Es fehlt halt das Verständnis, dass die Lösung der Aufgabe an sich ihn in keiner Weise weiter bringt. Defizite, die nicht aufgearbeitet werden, führen zu immer weiteren Defiziten.

Bei der Aufarbeitung von Defiziten würden wir ja sogar auch helfen - wobei an diesem Anfangsstadium ein einfaches Buch zu Java wie "Java von Kopf bis Fuß" oder "Schrödinger programmiert Java" schon eine super Lösung wäre. Und zur Not sogar Youtube a.la. Amigoscode: https://www.youtube.com/c/amigoscode (Wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob er bei seinem "Java Full Course" bis auf die DAU Ebene runter geht.
(Ja, die Videos von Amigoscode sind auf Englisch. Sollte man können und gut verstehen. Wer da Probleme hat, der sollte das auf jeden Fall als mögliche Quelle nutzen! Amigoscode und Uncle Bob (Thema Clean Code) haben beide gute Videos mit gut verständlichem Englisch!)

Aber das nur so ganz am Rande in der Hoffnung, dass da evtl. doch noch jemand drüber stolpert, für den sowas interessant sein könnte ...


----------



## Jw456 (20. Nov 2021)

Vielleicht ist es besser und er  sucht sich einen anderen Beruf 🤔


----------



## mihe7 (21. Nov 2021)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Bindestrichinformatik


ROFL. Das hab ich auch noch nicht gehört


----------

